# Donde invertir dos mil euros.



## SrPurpuron (28 Jun 2021)

Estaba pensando invertir entre dos mil y dos mil trescientos euros para empezar. Tengo pensado ir a una gestoria o asesor financiero.

Vaya por delante que no tengo demasiada idea en esto de inversiones, pero necesito empezar para generar rendimientos pues me gustaría poder dar la entrada a un piso en el futuro.

No se muy bien donde invertir pero se donde no quiero invertir y es en criptos pues no me fio nada de esa mierda. Quería ir sobre seguro e invertir en oro y plata ¿alguna idea?

Enviado desde mi SM-A125F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kozak (28 Jun 2021)

Creo que te vendría muy bien leer unos cuantos libros que a mí me ayudaron a aclarar las ideas: La Cartera Permanente, La guerra financiera asimétrica y el breve opúsculo If you can.


----------



## arriba/abajo (28 Jun 2021)

2000 euros y un asesor financiero?


Hmmm no, esto no funciona asi


----------



## SrPurpuron (28 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> 2000 euros y un asesor financiero?
> 
> 
> Hmmm no, esto no funciona asi



Ud dirá, me siento como un tonto con dinero al que poder estafar. Necesito información.

Enviado desde mi SM-A125F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arriba/abajo (28 Jun 2021)

Kozak dijo:


> Creo que te vendría muy bien leer unos cuantos libros que a mí me ayudaron a aclarar las ideas: La Cartera Permanente, La guerra financiera asimétrica y el breve opúsculo If you can.



Básicamente es muy poco dinero para que nadie te asesore. O bien te aconsejaran una mierda o bien se quedarán 500 de esos 2000 euros


----------



## TEOTWAWKI (28 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Básicamente es muy poco dinero para que nadie te asesore. O bien te aconsejaran una mierda o bien se quedarán 500 de esos 2000 euros



Eso si encuentra un asesor financiero fuera de este foro que aconseje comprar oro y plata como el OP ha mencionado que le gustaría... que ya es difícil...

Opciones:
a) deje de trolear
b) siga ahorrando
c) lea, dentro de este subforo, y sobre todo fuera de él (¡*libros*!)
d) Todas las anteriores


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (28 Jun 2021)

Si quieres puedo ponerte en contacto con Warren Buffet, con este tipo de cantidades monetarias, lo mejor es consultar al Oráculo de Omaha, antes de emprender cualquier tipo de operación financiera, nos jugamos mucho


----------



## malayoscuro (28 Jun 2021)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Si quieres puedo ponerte en contacto con Warren Buffet, con este tipo de cantidades monetarias, lo mejor es consultar al Oráculo de Omaha, antes de emprender cualquier tipo de operación financiera, nos jugamos mucho



Cabrón, casi despierto a los niños de la carcajada


----------



## Enrique Burbuja (28 Jun 2021)

Yo invertiría en güisqui y farla, ya que a la gente de siempre le gusta endrogarse y beber. Y luego armas, que lo de matarnos entre nosotros no pasa de moda. Y presciputas, no se como se invierte en eso seguro que ahí hay pasta, que a la gente siempre le ha gustado fockar.


----------



## jaimegvr (28 Jun 2021)

Acciones de berkshire hatawey; Intel, Microsoft, Verizon o ponerte en corto con Tesla.


----------



## charlie3 (28 Jun 2021)

ETF indexados de bajas comisiones, ej. Vanguard:
VT, VUG,...


----------



## arriba/abajo (28 Jun 2021)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Si quieres puedo ponerte en contacto con Warren Buffet, con este tipo de cantidades monetarias, lo mejor es consultar al Oráculo de Omaha, antes de emprender cualquier tipo de operación financiera, nos jugamos mucho



Quizás mas fácil que eso es comprar directamente acciones de Berkshire. Creo que con tantísima pasta le toca un puesto en el board


----------



## Kozak (28 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Básicamente es muy poco dinero para que nadie te asesore. O bien te aconsejaran una mierda o bien se quedarán 500 de esos 2000 euros



El dinero de uno, nadie lo va a gestionar mejor que uno mismo. Así que si no se sabe, a aprender, porque nadie va a hacer los deberes por ti.


----------



## SrPurpuron (29 Jun 2021)

Foro de mierda lleno de trols y fantasmas. Ya sabía yo que aquí la gente seria escaseaba, no me dejaría aconsejar ni aunque me estuviesen apuntando a la cabeza aquí.

Agradezco las respuestas sinceras, a los demás que os la pique un pollo, hijos de puta y ahora si queréis me metéis en el ignore que me come los cojones por debajo.

Enviado desde mi SM-A125F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jordanpt (29 Jun 2021)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> Foro de mierda lleno de trols y fantasmas. Ya sabía yo que aquí la gente seria escaseaba, no me dejaría aconsejar ni aunque me estuviesen apuntando a la cabeza aquí.
> 
> Agradezco las respuestas sinceras, a los demás que os la pique un pollo, hijos de puta y ahora si queréis me metéis en el ignore que me come los cojones por debajo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A125F mediante Tapatalk



  
Eres un niñato además de troll.

Comprate un lingote de una onza de oro y lo entierras en la maceta de la terraza.
El resto para unas buenas putas


----------



## TylerDurden99 (29 Jun 2021)

Comprate una buena remigton, saca licencia y haz prácticas


----------



## Keyless (29 Jun 2021)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> Foro de mierda lleno de trols y fantasmas. Ya sabía yo que aquí la gente seria escaseaba, no me dejaría aconsejar ni aunque me estuviesen apuntando a la cabeza aquí.
> 
> Agradezco las respuestas sinceras, a los demás que os la pique un pollo, hijos de puta y ahora si queréis me metéis en el ignore que me come los cojones por debajo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A125F mediante Tapatalk



No te piques… dos mil euros es poco para invertir por eso te lo dicen.
Y tienen razón con lo del asesor financiero, le vas a pagar mas a él que lo que vas a ganar.
Lo más fácil es irte a un ETF S&P500 (cuando corrija) o el MSI World.
Si quieres invertir en bolsa, le tienes mucho aprecio a tu dinero (es decir eres conservador) y quieres no preocuparte mucho compra alguna acción defensiva tipo Logista, cuesta unos 17 euros y te da 1.19 en dividendos aunque hacienda se te queda un cacho.
Si cae el mercado dudo que baje de los 12-14 euros y puede subir hasta 22-24.
Reparte cigarros en España, Francia e Italia y tiene una rama farmacéutica que distribuye las vacunas del COVID, entre otras cosas.
Hay muchas más en el mercado yo que tú miraría por el foro empresas e hilos interesantes aunque supongo que no te vas a poner a comprar empresas chinas o kazajas como gente del foro.
Creo que el formarte nunca está de más y más para gestionar tu dinero


----------



## orbeo (29 Jun 2021)

Compra mancuernas del Decathlon por 40 euros (si las consigues) y luego las revendes en wallapop por 80. Lo digo en serio.


----------



## jsmnlsg (29 Jun 2021)

Te han dado buenos consejos, igual te los explico mejor....o peor, no sé


Keyless dijo:


> Lo más fácil es irte a un ETF S&P500 (cuando corrija) o el MSI World.



Fondos de gestión pasiva referenciados a un índice: ( ventajas, comisiones muy bajas y muy diversificado)
S&P500, MSCI WORLD, y yo añado EUROSTOXX50
Olvídate del IBEX
PERO, como te dice Keyless CUANDO CORRIJAN, es decir, cuando bajen un 10-15%, puede que a mediados de Agosto, estate atento
Esto es para invertir a largo plazo, y ir ganando poco a poco algo más que la inflación
Si puedes invertir todos los meses una cantidad (aunque sea pequeña) mejor. Así evitarías las influencias de las subidas y bajadas de las bolsas.
Paro, repito........CUANDO CORRIJAN
Para dar un pelotazo estratosférico con 2000 leuros , algunos forer@s ya te han aconsejado medio en broma

Para algunos 2000-2500 es una parte pequeña , con la que merece la pena correr riesgos salvajes, y te aconsejan así
Para tí 2000-2500 creo entender que es el 100% de tus ahorros disponibles para invertir
LEE páginas serias de economía e inversión
En páginas en inglés como yahoo finance(versión en inglés) y bloomberg te irás formando (fondo de armario), y te darás cuanta que muchas cosas que ponen los medios en castellano estaban uno o dos días antes en esas páginas


----------



## SrPurpuron (29 Jun 2021)

Keyless dijo:


> No te piques… dos mil euros es poco para invertir por eso te lo dicen.
> Y tienen razón con lo del asesor financiero, le vas a pagar mas a él que lo que vas a ganar.
> Lo más fácil es irte a un ETF S&P500 (cuando corrija) o el MSI World.
> Si quieres invertir en bolsa, le tienes mucho aprecio a tu dinero (es decir eres conservador) y quieres no preocuparte mucho compra alguna acción defensiva tipo Logista, cuesta unos 17 euros y te da 1.19 en dividendos aunque hacienda se te queda un cacho.
> ...



Te agradezco tu respuesta, con gente como tú da gusto, pero eres del 5% de la gente sensata de este foro y a veces es saludable desquitarse con la mierda y sus madrastras.

Por lo demás agradecido te quedo, miraré y me informaré sobre esas cosas pero por lo que veo los pobres seguimos siendo la inmensa mayoría, por eso me río de la gente del foro que va más sobrada que las bragas de sus abuelas.

Enviado desde mi SM-A125F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## SrPurpuron (29 Jun 2021)

jsmnlsg dijo:


> Te han dado buenos consejos, igual te los explico mejor....o peor, no sé
> 
> 
> Fondos de gestión pasiva referenciados a un índice: ( ventajas, comisiones muy bajas y muy diversificado)
> ...



No son el 100% de mis ahorros pero ni por asomo, también te digo que con lo que tengo he hecho mis cuentas y tampoco me puedo permitir ahora mismo meter 10000 euros de una, como mucho 5000 pero tenía entendido que a partir de 1000 puedes invertir.

Desde luego tampoco me extraña que haya tantos commies y anticapitalistas con estas exigencias que tiene el mercado.

Enviado desde mi SM-A125F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (29 Jun 2021)

Pueden cerrar el hilo.
Es más, para cantidades de dinero bajas ( entiéndase por debajo de 100k€) yo es que ni me miraría el tema acciones porque por muy muy bueno que seas seleccionandolas ( que te aseguro que no es nada fácil ), el diferencial de rentabilidad que le sacarías con respecto al msci world sería un 5-7-9% a todo meter, y eso en 1000€ pues representa 50-90€ extra currandoselo como un desgraciado y encima con riesgo de fallar.

MSCI world y a dormir, vas metiendo lo que puedas cada mes o cada trimestre o cada año y a dormir.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (29 Jun 2021)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> Estaba pensando invertir entre dos mil y dos mil trescientos euros para empezar. Tengo pensado ir a una gestoria o asesor financiero.



Antes tendrías que ir a la escuela para aprender a escribir correctamente:

*¿**Dónde invertir 2.000 euros?*


----------



## myles (29 Jun 2021)

Gástalos en melones y véndelos en la castellana, te hincharas a ganar pasta.
PD. Ve con furgoneta blanca derroida y la ropa también,usa lenguaje inclusivo(priiiiimoooo,estamos que lo damooooos toooo) eso confunde y disipa a los posibles comisionistas.


----------



## Frazier (29 Jun 2021)

Me anexo al hilo, que me parece muy interesante. También tengo un capital que quiero invertir y no estoy muy seguro de donde meterlo. Ya he visto algunas respuestas que me parecen bastante relevantes.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 Jun 2021)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> Ud dirá, me siento como un tonto con dinero al que poder estafar. Necesito información.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A125F mediante Tapatalk



1. Lee éste libro para empezar: El hombre mas rico de Babilonia.
2. Sigue con éste: "The little book that beats the market" o "The little book that still beats the market"
3. Vete a youtube y empápate de Peter Lynch, o lee cualquier cosa que haya escrito.
4. Pon ese dinero en un depósito a un año por lo que te den, da igual.
5. Créate una cuenta demo y durante un año aplica lo que has aprendido. Aprende a entender el porqué cuando ganas, y el porqué cuando pierdes. Apuesto a que tu primera lección será "las prisas no son buenas consejeras".
6. Estudia, comprende, y decide lo que quieres hacer entre "invertir" y "trading".
7. Dentro de un año, si tienes tu hipoteca pagada, al menos 5-10k en dinero para emergencias, y tu cuenta demo ha mejorado, no hará falta ni que vengas a preguntar.

La paciencia es tu mejor amiga.


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (29 Jun 2021)

Al rojo.


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (29 Jun 2021)

Una cuestion importante es la temporalidad. Si quiere ese dinero para aportar a la entrada de un piso, es importante que indique en cuantos años espera hacer eso.

Si quiere meterlo en un piso antes de 5 años, vaya buscando algún deposito que con suerte le de sobre un 1%, las demas opciones seran "jugar en bolsa".
Si quiere meterlo en un piso en entre 5 y 10 años, la opcion de un fondo MSCI World, e ir aportando por ejemplo 50€-100€ al mes durante ese tiempo, empieza a ser buena. A mas tiempo, mejor idea.

¿Quiere decir que en menos años sea mala? No tiene porque, pero la gracia de estos fondos es que te compensen las variaciones y te den beneficios en un futuro, cuanto mas a corto plazo, menos "se puede cumplir" esa maxima. Si es un producto recomendad para 8-10 años minimo, es por esta razón.


----------



## El Chucho (29 Jun 2021)

500€ los metería en crypto, Shiba Inu ahora que está bastante barata, y en un par de años puede ser bastante rentable!


----------



## Thundercat (29 Jun 2021)

una puta de 2000 euros


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (29 Jun 2021)

En horoh....ah no espera....o sí....dicen que en 2030 con 1/2 población mundial enterrada, la oz. llegara a records nunca vistos....2087,52 $....


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 Jun 2021)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> Una cuestion importante es la temporalidad. Si quiere ese dinero para aportar a la entrada de un piso, es importante que indique en cuantos años espera hacer eso.
> 
> Si quiere meterlo en un piso antes de 5 años, vaya buscando algún deposito que con suerte le de sobre un 1%, las demas opciones seran "jugar en bolsa".
> Si quiere meterlo en un piso en entre 5 y 10 años, la opcion de un fondo MSCI World, e ir aportando por ejemplo 50€-100€ al mes durante ese tiempo, empieza a ser buena. A mas tiempo, mejor idea.
> ...



Muy buen comentario.

Typical Spanish: "Uff...es que yo no sé si voy a necesitar el dinero mañana"

ooo

Escuchado por la calle (totalmente en serio): "Tengo 10k euros en banco y me gustaría algo que me diera unos 200 euros al mes pero a plazo fijo y con garantía de no perder el principal".

ooo

Leido en éste subforo: "Yo soy un inversor a largo plazo pero" seguido de "ayer mi acción bajó un 0.001% así que tuve que vender".


----------



## anikii (29 Jun 2021)

Yo pongo 150 euros mensuales al fondo siguiente: Amundi Index Solutions - Amundi Index MSCI World AE-C, LU0996182563:EUR summary - FT.com
Lo tengo en el banco Renta4. Desde allí una vez te haces la cuenta, transfieres los dineros por transferencia gratis SEPA. Los fondos no son como las acciones donde habitualmente debes comprarlas de forma entera (1 accion, 4 acciones), sino que tu comptras participaciones. Si tienes 2k y la participacion cuesta 236,14, entonces compraras 8,43 participaciones. La compra no es tan rapida como con las acciones. Le das la orden de compra y hasta que no pasan unos días no se realiza la compra, así que ten presente que si necesitas vender y tener el dinero en 48h, quizas necesites esperar dos dias extra.

Yo gracias a ir metiendo 150 euros de mierda mensuales, llevo una rentabilidad del 12,4%. Supongo que es tan alta porque prácticamente empecé a llenar este fondo cuando la bolsa estaba x el suelo, el marzo del año pasado. Te recomiendo que mires la web de Financial Times los fondos a los que quieras meter dineros para ver rentabilidades, etc. Entiende que esto es como una hucha donde metes el dinero para que vaya creciendo.

Ya si quieres mas rentabilidad, compra BTC ahora y aguantalo hasta que suba jaja. Pero lo fondos son mas seguros pero menos rentables.


----------



## Polonia Viva (29 Jun 2021)

El consejo de indexarte al MSCI World es el mejor que te han dado.

En este tipo de inversión ten en cuenta que es 1% habilidad y 99% psicología. No todo el mundo está preparado para invertir en un activo cuyo valor está cambiando cada segundo, tienes que sentirte cómodo con eso, así que no lo metas todo de golpe. Empieza con, por ejemplo, 500€, hasta que te sientas cómodo viendo tu cartera subir o bajar 10-15€ en un día, y entonces metes más.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (29 Jun 2021)

En putas por dos motivos:

- Que te quiten lo bailado
- En 2030 no tendrás nada y sólo serás feliz, si desde ya te dedicas a pulirte el dinero que tengas en putas


----------



## SrPurpuron (29 Jun 2021)

anikii dijo:


> Yo pongo 150 euros mensuales al fondo siguiente: Amundi Index Solutions - Amundi Index MSCI World AE-C, LU0996182563:EUR summary - FT.com
> Lo tengo en el banco Renta4. Desde allí una vez te haces la cuenta, transfieres los dineros por transferencia gratis SEPA. Los fondos no son como las acciones donde habitualmente debes comprarlas de forma entera (1 accion, 4 acciones), sino que tu comptras participaciones. Si tienes 2k y la participacion cuesta 236,14, entonces compraras 8,43 participaciones. La compra no es tan rapida como con las acciones. Le das la orden de compra y hasta que no pasan unos días no se realiza la compra, así que ten presente que si necesitas vender y tener el dinero en 48h, quizas necesites esperar dos dias extra.
> 
> Yo gracias a ir metiendo 150 euros de mierda mensuales, llevo una rentabilidad del 12,4%. Supongo que es tan alta porque prácticamente empecé a llenar este fondo cuando la bolsa estaba x el suelo, el marzo del año pasado. Te recomiendo que mires la web de Financial Times los fondos a los que quieras meter dineros para ver rentabilidades, etc. Entiende que esto es como una hucha donde metes el dinero para que vaya creciendo.
> ...



Gracias por el consejo, le echaré un vistazo. No me fío del bitcoin pero Gracias igualmente.

Enviado desde mi SM-A125F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## SrPurpuron (29 Jun 2021)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> Una cuestion importante es la temporalidad. Si quiere ese dinero para aportar a la entrada de un piso, es importante que indique en cuantos años espera hacer eso.
> 
> Si quiere meterlo en un piso antes de 5 años, vaya buscando algún deposito que con suerte le de sobre un 1%, las demas opciones seran "jugar en bolsa".
> Si quiere meterlo en un piso en entre 5 y 10 años, la opcion de un fondo MSCI World, e ir aportando por ejemplo 50€-100€ al mes durante ese tiempo, empieza a ser buena. A mas tiempo, mejor idea.
> ...



Muchas gracias por su consejo. Hace tiempo tenía pensado meterlo en algún depósito pero que me diera un 1% de rentabilidad me parecía muy poco aunque viéndolo fríamente tal vez no esté tan mal para mis planes. También podría hacer una cosa y la otra, total no será por tiempo.

Enviado desde mi SM-A125F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## SrPurpuron (29 Jun 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> 1. Lee éste libro para empezar: El hombre mas rico de Babilonia.
> 2. Sigue con éste: "The little book that beats the market" o "The little book that still beats the market"
> 3. Vete a youtube y empápate de Peter Lynch, o lee cualquier cosa que haya escrito.
> 4. Pon ese dinero en un depósito a un año por lo que te den, da igual.
> ...



Gracias de verdad, es muy buen consejo y arroja algo de luz. La paciencia es uno de mis fuertes así que con eso no habrá problema, el objetivo es hacerme con un piso donde por lo menos fenecer tranquilo.

Enviado desde mi SM-A125F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## SrPurpuron (29 Jun 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Antes tendrías que ir a la escuela para aprender a escribir correctamente:
> 
> *¿**Dónde invertir 2.000 euros?*



Becarios NO

Enviado desde mi SM-A125F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Frysby (29 Jun 2021)

Bitcoin y hold


----------



## SrPurpuron (29 Jun 2021)

anikii dijo:


> Yo pongo 150 euros mensuales al fondo siguiente: Amundi Index Solutions - Amundi Index MSCI World AE-C, LU0996182563:EUR summary - FT.com
> Lo tengo en el banco Renta4. Desde allí una vez te haces la cuenta, transfieres los dineros por transferencia gratis SEPA. Los fondos no son como las acciones donde habitualmente debes comprarlas de forma entera (1 accion, 4 acciones), sino que tu comptras participaciones. Si tienes 2k y la participacion cuesta 236,14, entonces compraras 8,43 participaciones. La compra no es tan rapida como con las acciones. Le das la orden de compra y hasta que no pasan unos días no se realiza la compra, así que ten presente que si necesitas vender y tener el dinero en 48h, quizas necesites esperar dos dias extra.
> 
> Yo gracias a ir metiendo 150 euros de mierda mensuales, llevo una rentabilidad del 12,4%. Supongo que es tan alta porque prácticamente empecé a llenar este fondo cuando la bolsa estaba x el suelo, el marzo del año pasado. Te recomiendo que mires la web de Financial Times los fondos a los que quieras meter dineros para ver rentabilidades, etc. Entiende que esto es como una hucha donde metes el dinero para que vaya creciendo.
> ...



Precisamente acabo de otear un Renta4 en mi ciudad, me acercaré por ahí y abriré una cuenta como ud. Muchas gracias.

Enviado desde mi SM-A125F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arriba/abajo (29 Jun 2021)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> Gracias de verdad, es muy buen consejo y arroja algo de luz. La paciencia es uno de mis fuertes así que con eso no habrá problema, el objetivo es hacerme con un piso donde por lo menos fenecer tranquilo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A125F mediante Tapatalk



Si la paciencia es tu fuerte, meteselo a O Fenomeno


----------



## Diosa-Harley (29 Jun 2021)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Pueden cerrar el hilo.
> Es más, para cantidades de dinero bajas ( entiéndase por debajo de 100k€) yo es que ni me miraría el tema acciones porque por muy muy bueno que seas seleccionandolas ( que te aseguro que no es nada fácil ), el diferencial de rentabilidad que le sacarías con respecto al msci world sería un 5-7-9% a todo meter, y eso en 1000€ pues representa 50-90€ extra currandoselo como un desgraciado y encima con riesgo de fallar.
> 
> MSCI world y a dormir, vas metiendo lo que puedas cada mes o cada trimestre o cada año y a dormir.



La diferencia entre un indice y una seleccion de 10 empresas puede ser abismal. Para bien o para mal. Que estadisticamente a largo plazo sea dificil batir al indice no significa que en los proximos 2 años vayan a comportarse de forma parecida.
Yo haria al contrario, para cantidades muy grandes indice. Si tienes poco dinero arriesgar mas con pocas acciones seleccionadas


----------



## Paddy McAloon (29 Jun 2021)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> Becarios NO


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (29 Jun 2021)

Diosa-Harley dijo:


> La diferencia entre un indice y una seleccion de 10 empresas puede ser abismal. Para bien o para mal. Que estadisticamente a largo plazo sea dificil batir al indice no significa que en los proximos 2 años vayan a comportarse de forma parecida.
> Yo haria al contrario, para cantidades muy grandes indice. Si tienes poco dinero arriesgar mas con pocas acciones seleccionadas



Yo sinceramente, si quiero meterme en el juego de elegir acciones, le metería la pasta a Berkshire Hathaway y dejaría que el tito Buffett las eligiera por mi ( de hecho es lo que hago aparte del índice), lleva 50 años batiendo al mercado ( aunque cada vez por menos).

Distinto es que quieras comprar chicharros a ver si te hacen un x10 o un x50, pero eso ya, es más bien jugar a la lotería, no invertir.


----------



## aventurero artritico (29 Jun 2021)

el asesor financiero te dirá, mi cuota de alta son 2000 eur, tenemos 300 eur para invertir jaja


----------



## aventurero artritico (29 Jun 2021)

el último año ha sido el mejor momento para invertir de los últimos 20 años, una pena no haberlo aprovechado apenas, los viejos están todos con sus fondos bollantes.


----------



## Diosa-Harley (29 Jun 2021)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Yo sinceramente, si quiero meterme en el juego de elegir acciones, le metería la pasta a Berkshire Hathaway y dejaría que el tito Buffett las eligiera por mi ( de hecho es lo que hago aparte del índice), lleva 50 años batiendo al mercado ( aunque cada vez por menos).
> 
> Distinto es que quieras comprar chicharros a ver si te hacen un x10 o un x50, pero eso ya, es más bien jugar a la lotería, no invertir.



Tengo entendido que a buffet se le esta haciendo bola para manejar tanto dinero que ha entrado en su fondo y que mantiene una gran parte en efectivo por falta de oportunidades de inversion claras


----------



## SrPurpuron (29 Jun 2021)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> el asesor financiero te dirá, mi cuota de alta son 2000 eur, tenemos 300 eur para invertir jaja



Bueno hombre, ya dije que me siento como un tonto con dinero, ahora me siento menos tonto.

Enviado desde mi SM-A125F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## SrPurpuron (29 Jun 2021)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> el último año ha sido el mejor momento para invertir de los últimos 20 años, una pena no haberlo aprovechado apenas, los viejos están todos con sus fondos bollantes.



Que viejos, los que se les ve por el PÁQUEX35 como quien se va a tomar carajillos al bar de enfrente?

Enviado desde mi SM-A125F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (29 Jun 2021)

Diosa-Harley dijo:


> Tengo entendido que a buffet se le esta haciendo bola para manejar tanto dinero que ha entrado en su fondo y que mantiene una gran parte en efectivo por falta de oportunidades de inversion claras



Así es, es tal el tamaño de la bola de dinero que maneja, y también que los mercados parecen irse haciendo cada vez más eficientes, que ya se mueve bastante poco, de todos modos siempre mantiene una gran cantidad de cash para cuando vienen las rebajas.


----------



## ElCalvo (29 Jun 2021)

Enrique Burbuja dijo:


> Yo invertiría en güisqui y farla, ya que a la gente de siempre le gusta endrogarse y beber. Y luego armas, que lo de matarnos entre nosotros no pasa de moda. Y presciputas, no se como se invierte en eso seguro que ahí hay pasta, que a la gente siempre le ha gustado fockar.



Si tienes contactos, compras unos cuantos pollos a precio mayorista y revendes...


----------



## Polonia Viva (29 Jun 2021)

Diosa-Harley dijo:


> Yo haria al contrario, para cantidades muy grandes indice. Si tienes poco dinero arriesgar mas con pocas acciones seleccionadas



A la hora de evaluar el riesgo de un cliente, un asesor financiero debe evaluar tanto *apetito *como *tolerancia *al riesgo. El apetito es un factor subjetivo mientras que la tolerancia al riesgo es objetivo, y uno de los factores (entre otros muchos, como horizonte temporal por ejemplo) de los que depende es la cantidad a invertir, siendo más bajo cuanto menor es la cantidad.

- Si un cliente tiene tolerancia al riesgo baja y apetito alto, se le debe decir que su aversión al riesgo es baja y plantearle una estrategia más conservadora.
- Si es al contrario, tolerancia alta y apetito bajo (i.e. es un cagao) se le debe educar e informarle que puede invertir en activos más volátiles, como puede ser el caso de un millonario que solo invierta en bonos del estado.

En el caso del OP, con 2000€ para invertir, y teniendo en cuenta que nunca lo ha hecho, indexarse al MSCI es la mejor opción por riesgo-retorno.


----------



## Diosa-Harley (29 Jun 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> A la hora de evaluar el riesgo de un cliente, un asesor financiero debe evaluar tanto *apetito *como *tolerancia *al riesgo. El apetito es un factor subjetivo mientras que la tolerancia al riesgo es objetivo, y uno de los factores (entre otros muchos, como horizonte temporal por ejemplo) de los que depende es la cantidad a invertir, siendo más bajo cuanto menor es la cantidad.
> 
> - Si un cliente tiene tolerancia al riesgo baja y apetito alto, se le debe decir que su aversión al riesgo es baja y plantearle una estrategia más conservadora.
> - Si es al contrario, tolerancia alta y apetito bajo (i.e. es un cagao) se le debe educar e informarle que puede invertir en activos más volátiles, como puede ser el caso de un millonario que solo invierta en bonos del estado.
> ...



No entiendo porque dices que la tolerancia al riesgo es mas baja cuanto menor es la cantidad a invertir


----------



## Polonia Viva (29 Jun 2021)

Diosa-Harley dijo:


> No entiendo porque dices que la tolerancia al riesgo es mas baja cuanto menor es la cantidad a invertir



Porque se mide en relación a como va a afectar a tu estándar de vida. Si gastas unos 20.000€ al año en vivir y ese dinero lo sacas de un patrimonio valorado en, digamos, 600.000€, tienes una tolerancia al riesgo menor que si valiese, digamos, 2 millones. En el primer caso podrías tener que disminuir tus estándares en caso de crisis financiera mientras que en el segundo caso probablemente no. Por eso la tolerancia al riesgo es más baja cuanto menor sea el patrimonio del inversor.


----------



## Diosa-Harley (29 Jun 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> Porque se mide en relación a como va a afectar a tu estándar de vida. Si gastas unos 20.000€ al año en vivir y ese dinero lo sacas de un patrimonio valorado en, digamos, 600.000€, tienes una tolerancia al riesgo menor que si valiese, digamos, 2 millones. En el primer caso podrías tener que disminuir tus estándares en caso de crisis financiera mientras que en el segundo caso probablemente no. Por eso la tolerancia al riesgo es más baja cuanto menor sea el patrimonio del inversor.



Antes hablabas de cantidad a invertir y ahora de patrimonio


----------



## Polonia Viva (29 Jun 2021)

Diosa-Harley dijo:


> Antes hablabas de cantidad a invertir y ahora de patrimonio



Es lo mismo


----------



## Diosa-Harley (29 Jun 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> Es lo mismo



Vaya tela con algunos. Con tal de no rectificar acabais diciendo cualquier cosa


----------



## Polonia Viva (29 Jun 2021)

Diosa-Harley dijo:


> Vaya tela con algunos. Con tal de no rectificar acabais diciendo cualquier cosa



Explícanos qué diferencia hay entre cantidad a invertir y patrimonio


----------



## Diosa-Harley (29 Jun 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> Explícanos qué diferencia hay entre cantidad a invertir y patrimonio



Creo que lo sabes de sobra. Puede alguien tener 100k euros en el banco y no invertir ni un centimo?


----------



## Polonia Viva (29 Jun 2021)

Diosa-Harley dijo:


> Creo que lo sabes de sobra. Puede alguien tener 100k euros en el banco y no invertir ni un centimo?



Perfectamente. Te sorprenderías de la cantidad de jubilados en esa situación. Aunque tener dinero en metálico es una inversión en sí misma. Una perdedora, eso sí. Al -2% anual en una época tranquila, mayor cuando los locos del BCE le dan a la manivela.

Reitero la pregunta: ¿Qué diferencia hay entre cantidad a invertir y patrimonio? Eres tú la que insiste en que no es lo mismo, no yo. A lo mejor me podrías enseñar algo.


----------



## Diosa-Harley (29 Jun 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> Perfectamente. Te sorprenderías de la cantidad de jubilados en esa situación.
> 
> Reitero la pregunta: ¿Qué diferencia hay entre cantidad a invertir y patrimonio? Eres tú la que insiste en que no es lo mismo, no yo. A lo mejor me podrías enseñar algo.



Temos que no hemos enrocado en un debate semantico.
Hablo de la cantidad a invertir como la parte del patrimonio que alguien esta dispuesto a invertir.
Para ti la cantidad a invertir debe ser el total disponible para invertir aunque no tenga intencion de hacerlo.
En el caso del OP ha dicho que solo quiere invertir una parte de sus ahorros y entiendo que esa es la cantidad a invertir. No todo su patrimonio


----------



## Abrojo (29 Jun 2021)

putas y chuletones, mejor inversión para la salud física y mental no la hallará


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Jun 2021)

Kozak dijo:


> Creo que te vendría muy bien leer unos cuantos libros que a mí me ayudaron a aclarar las ideas: La Cartera Permanente, La guerra financiera asimétrica y el breve opúsculo If you can.




La semana pasada se ha muerto un hermano de mi padre , que no tenía hijos. otro ejemplo de vida de como no hay que vivirla. 

Siempre fue extremadamente tacaño , le recuerdo toda la vida haciendo planes de inversión como si fuese un hacker . Llevó palos uno detrás de otro , desde las acciones de telefónica que compró " cuando empezaron a bajar " y perdió todos sus ahorros , hasta las preferentes. 

Su afán por enriquecerse y su avaricia le hizo olvidar que la vida hay que vivirla en el presente y utilizar los recursos que para eso están .
Si se guardan en un saco sin fondo y que todo el mundo sabe que no volverán a ver la luz, está regalando su potencial de vivir mejor a otros , sean los del banco o los herederos que bailarán sobre su tumba. 

Yo siempre le animaba a que gastase el dinero por lo menos en tecnología y que disfrutase de estas nuevas teles gigantescas , un buen ordenador o un iphone de última generación, pero él seguía con su tele de culo y el móvil más barato del mercado. 

Lamentablemente ha dejado toda su herencia a la viuda y esta se la dejará a sus sobrinos.

*Si quieren saber el valor de la vida, solo recuerden que es un suceso breve. *









La Cartera Permanente de Harry Browne tiene muchos adeptos, en esto consiste y estos son sus resultados


Dentro de las estrategias de inversión conservadoras sobresale el modelo de la Cartera Permanente ideada por Harry Browne que elabora una estrategia de...




www.elblogsalmon.com


----------



## SrPurpuron (29 Jun 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> La semana pasada se ha muerto un hermano de mi padre , que no tenía hijos. otro ejemplo de vida de como no hay que vivirla.
> 
> Siempre fue extremadamente tacaño , le recuerdo toda la vida haciendo planes de inversión como si fuese un hacker . Llevó palos uno detrás de otro , desde las acciones de telefónica que compró " cuando empezaron a bajar " y perdió todos sus ahorros , hasta las preferentes.
> 
> ...



Vaya chorrada.

Enviado desde mi SM-A125F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Abrojo (29 Jun 2021)

Ha de haber un equilibrio entre el gasto presente y la inversión para el futuro. Los gastos o dispendios más allá de lo básico deberían verse como una inversión en uno mismo, para poder dormir a pierna suelta y no generar estrés gracias al disfrute. No hay que caer en vicios, que es todo lo contrario a una buena inversión en uno mismo.

Por supuesto que la situación personal de cada uno influye mucho en cómo organizarse. Lo primero sería no vivir a crédito y evitar deudas, eso ya es una garantía de dormir tranquilo. Si se duerme bien, se vive y se piensa mejor.


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Jun 2021)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> Vaya chorrada.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A125F mediante Tapatalk



Cada persona que hayas conocido que ha muerto dejando herencia , es que ha calculado fatal sus recursos disponibles y su esperanza de vida. 

Probablemente tú también te creas inmortal , pero calcula los años que te quedan de disfrutar de la vida y cuanto tendrías que gastar cada mes para quedar a cero en el mejor de los casos , que te recuerdo que puedes morir mañana. 

La vejez ya es simplemente aletargar esperando la muerte. si ya estás en esa etapa apresúrate a gastártelo todo


----------



## Diosa-Harley (29 Jun 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Cada persona que hayas conocido que ha muerto dejando herencia , es que ha calculado fatal sus recursos disponibles y su esperanza de vida.
> 
> Probablemente tú también te creas inmortal , pero calcula los años que te quedan de disfrutar de la vida y cuanto tendrías que gastar cada mes para quedar a cero en el mejor de los casos , que te recuerdo que puedes morir mañana.
> 
> La vejez ya es simplemente aletargar esperando la muerte. si ya estás en esa etapa apresúrate a gastártelo todo



El fallo que veo en tu planteamiento es la relacion entre gastar mas y vivir la vida. Hay gente que disfruta invirtiendo y ganando o perdiendo dinero mas que en gastarlo. Piensas que hubiera sido mas feliz gastando sus inversiones en un tv curva o un iphone.
Tampoco creo que sea buen camino obsesionarse con gastar hasta el ultimo centimo antes de morir cuando puede ser mas importante vivir con la seguridad de que no te faltara nada. Como se suele decir mas vale que sobre que no que falte


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Jun 2021)

Diosa-Harley dijo:


> El fallo que veo en tu planteamiento es la relacion entre gastar mas y vivir la vida. Hay gente que disfruta invirtiendo y ganando o perdiendo dinero mas que en gastarlo. Piensas que hubiera sido mas feliz gastando sus inversiones en un tv curva o un iphone.
> Tampoco creo que sea buen camino obsesionarse con gastar hasta el ultimo centimo antes de morir cuando puede ser mas importante vivir con la seguridad de que no te faltara nada. Como se suele decir mas vale que sobre que no que falte



Es una trampa mental . 

Algunas personas viven como miserables y no gastan el dinero que les sobra ...
por miedo a que les falte el dinero y vayan a vivir como miserables. 

La vida no se mide por el excedente de dinero que acumules , es lo mismo que si acumulas toneladas de café si solo vas a tomar una taza al día. 
la vida se mide por el tiempo que dedicas para tí . Si los mejores años de tu vida los has desperdiciando acumulando recursos que regalarás a otros que no te importan , lógicamente has vivido una mala vida. 

Amancio Ortega daría toda su fortuna por volver a tener 30 años y estoy completamente seguro que de volver atrás , no repetiría su misma vida.


----------



## Polonia Viva (29 Jun 2021)

Diosa-Harley dijo:


> Temos que no hemos enrocado en un debate semantico.
> Hablo de la cantidad a invertir como la parte del patrimonio que alguien esta dispuesto a invertir.
> Para ti la cantidad a invertir debe ser el total disponible para invertir aunque no tenga intencion de hacerlo.
> En el caso del OP ha dicho que solo quiere invertir una parte de sus ahorros y entiendo que esa es la cantidad a invertir. No todo su patrimonio



Es que todo el patrimonio es una inversión y toda la inversión es patrimonio. Diferenciar entre cantidad a invertir (en bolsa, supongo) y otro tipo de patrimonio (inmuebles, otro dinero que quiera mantener para gastos corrientes, o lo que sea) no es un debate semántico, sino un sesgo cognitivo y es bastante común:









Mental Accounting: Definition, Avoiding Bias, and Example


Mental accounting refers to the different values a person places on the same amount of money, based on subjective criteria, often with detrimental results.




www.investopedia.com





De todas maneras mi motivación para intervenir era que le estabas aconsejando a una persona con poco dinero y sin experiencia ninguna que hiciese una cartera con riesgo concentrado eligiendo él mismo las empresas, cosa que nunca debe hacer un inversor novel porque desconoce los (elevados) riesgos de esa estrategia.


----------



## Diosa-Harley (29 Jun 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Es una trampa mental .
> 
> Algunas personas viven como miserables y no gastan el dinero que les sobra ...
> por miedo a que les falte el dinero y vayan a vivir como miserables.
> ...



Te repito que la trampa es pensar que no gastar el dinero que te sobra es vivir como un miserable.
La vida tampoco se mide por el dinero que gastes. Hay gente que disfruta invirtiendo y acumulando mas que gastandolo, porque ya tienen todo lo que necesitan. Una tv o un movil nuevo a muchos no nos aporta nada.
Me pongo de ejemplo. Lo que he ganado invirtiendo no ha hecho que gaste mas o menos. He disfrutado porque he ganado dinero y hubiese sufrido al perderlo. Es como un juego. A otros les gusta el futbol y disfrutan con ello


----------



## Frazier (29 Jun 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Es una trampa mental .
> 
> Algunas personas viven como miserables y no gastan el dinero que les sobra ...
> por miedo a que les falte el dinero y vayan a vivir como miserables.
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo en el planteamiento, pero decirlo y hacerlo son dos cosas muy diferentes. Un mal cálculo y te podrías ver en una situación muy comprometida. Nadie quiere verse en el momento más vulnerable de su vida sin un colchón de dinero. Por supuesto que hay que disfrutar del dinero, pero precisamente no sabemos cuando la vamos a palmar. Puede ser mañana o puedes vivir hasta los 95 años, por lo que el cálculo tiene un margen de error que hay que evitar. Yo creo que el punto intermedio es vivir comodamente permitíendote caprichos sin gastar a lo loco. De hecho, muchas veces las mejores cosas en la vida no valen dinero, o al menos solo hay que hacer un único gasto. Por ejemplo, comprarte un instrumento que te gusta mucho. Lo pagas una vez y lo puedes disfrutar durante años sin soltar ni un euro.


----------



## Diosa-Harley (29 Jun 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> Es que todo el patrimonio es una inversión y toda la inversión es patrimonio. Diferenciar entre cantidad a invertir (en bolsa, supongo) y otro tipo de patrimonio (inmuebles, otro dinero que quiera mantener para gastos corrientes, o lo que sea) no es un debate semántico, sino un sesgo cognitivo y es bastante común:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si consideras el dinero en efectivo una inversion en divisa, tecnicamente tienes razon. Pero coloquialmente la liquidez no se considera inversion.


----------



## SrPurpuron (29 Jun 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Cada persona que hayas conocido que ha muerto dejando herencia , es que ha calculado fatal sus recursos disponibles y su esperanza de vida.
> 
> Probablemente tú también te creas inmortal , pero calcula los años que te quedan de disfrutar de la vida y cuanto tendrías que gastar cada mes para quedar a cero en el mejor de los casos , que te recuerdo que puedes morir mañana.
> 
> La vejez ya es simplemente aletargar esperando la muerte. si ya estás en esa etapa apresúrate a gastártelo todo



Deja a la gente vivir y haz algo de tu vida.

Enviado desde mi SM-A125F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Jun 2021)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> Deja a la gente vivir y haz algo de tu vida.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A125F mediante Tapatalk



Ya lo hago subnormal ! 

gastarme todo lo que he heredado mientras bailo sobre la tumba de quien me lo dejó . 

Mientras tanto dedico mi tiempo de vida a lo que me da la gana


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Jun 2021)

Frazier dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo en el planteamiento, pero decirlo y hacerlo son dos cosas muy diferentes. Un mal cálculo y te podrías ver en una situación muy comprometida. Nadie quiere verse en el momento más vulnerable de su vida sin un colchón de dinero. Por supuesto que hay que disfrutar del dinero, pero precisamente no sabemos cuando la vamos a palmar. Puede ser mañana o puedes vivir hasta los 95 años, por lo que el cálculo tiene un margen de error que hay que evitar. Yo creo que el punto intermedio es vivir comodamente permitíendote caprichos sin gastar a lo loco. De hecho, muchas veces las mejores cosas en la vida no valen dinero, o al menos solo hay que hacer un único gasto. Por ejemplo, comprarte un instrumento que te gusta mucho. Lo pagas una vez y lo puedes disfrutar durante años sin soltar ni un euro.



Tú estás viviendo con la idea de que eres inmortal.
Cuando digo que eres inmortal , en realidad no piensas que eres inmortal , pero no eres consciente de tu mortalidad.
Si no eres consciente de tu mortalidad , en algún lugar piensas que eres inmortal...

¿ no es así ?

¿ cuántos momentos al día eres consciente de que eres mortal ?


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Jun 2021)

Diosa-Harley dijo:


> Te repito que la trampa es pensar que no gastar el dinero que te sobra es vivir como un miserable.
> La vida tampoco se mide por el dinero que gastes. Hay gente que disfruta invirtiendo y acumulando mas que gastandolo, porque ya tienen todo lo que necesitan. Una tv o un movil nuevo a muchos no nos aporta nada.
> Me pongo de ejemplo. Lo que he ganado invirtiendo no ha hecho que gaste mas o menos. He disfrutado porque he ganado dinero y hubiese sufrido al perderlo. Es como un juego. A otros les gusta el futbol y disfrutan con ello



Es un vicio como cualquier otro . 
Acaparar más de lo mismo es una manía. 

Habitualmente los humanos tienden a especializarse en una manía . Otros se comen las uñas o fuman .


----------



## Diosa-Harley (29 Jun 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Es un vicio como cualquier otro .
> Acaparar más de lo mismo es una manía.
> 
> Habitualmente los humanos tienden a especializarse en una manía . Otros se comen las uñas o fuman .



Otros gastan en cosas que no necesitan. Cada uno es distinto


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Jun 2021)

Diosa-Harley dijo:


> Otros gastan en cosas que no necesitan. Cada uno es distinto



Unos son más sabios que otros indudablemente . 


De la brevedad de la vida (De brevitate vitae) es un texto escrito por el filósofo romano Séneca en el año 55 d. C. e incluido en su obra Diálogos.
Este libro, dedicado a Paulino —quien probablemente fue cuñado de Séneca—, es quizás el que más influencia ha ejercido en la posteridad.
En él, Séneca afirma que la vida, aunque lo pueda parecer, no es breve, sino que es el individuo quien hace que así lo sea. Uno de los motivos por los cuales se considera que la vida es corta, es porque no se sabe aprovecharla.
Séneca aconseja que no se debe perder el tiempo en investigar asuntos que en realidad carecen de importancia y, sin embargo, sí se debe aprovechar bien el tiempo propio.
Para evitar que la vida parezca breve, hay que intentar no estar ocupados, pues como dice el propio filósofo hispano "[...] mientras tú estás ocupado huye aprisa la vida [...]".
En este libro también se mencionan conceptos como la fugacidad del tiempo presente hasta el punto de casi negar la existencia. 
Para Séneca, aquel que mejor vive la vida, es el sabio, ya que recuerda sabiamente el pasado, sabe aprovechar el presente y dispone el futuro. Esta unión de los tres tiempos, hace posible que la vida del sabio sea larga; y muy corta la de aquellos que se olvidan del pasado, descuidan su presente y miran al futuro con miedo y temor.
Para Séneca la vida del filósofo o sabio nunca es “breve” porque a través de los libros puede tener acceso al pasado y aprender de otros sabios la mejor forma de vivir o morir.
Y estos son algunos de sus párrafos . 

(…) Es propio de un personaje grande y levantado por encima de los extravíos humanos no consentir en que le sorban ni una pizca de su tiempo, y su vida se hace larguísima justamente porque toda su abierta extensión queda disponible para él solo. Nada por eso quedó tirado sin cultivar ni laborar, nada dependió de otro, pues no halló nada que mereciera tomarse a cambio de su propio tiempo un hombre que era su depositario más ahorrativo. De esta manera tuvo bastante: en cambio es forzoso que queden escasos aquellos de cuyas vidas la gente toma mucho.
No tienes por qué pensar en razón de sus canas y arrugas que alguien ha vivido mucho tiempo: ése no ha vivido mucho, sino que ha estado ahí mucho tiempo. ¿Qué pasaría si pensaras que ha navegado mucho uno al que una tempestad muy dura al salir del puerto lo arrastró de acá y para allá y con los tumbos de unos vientos que arremeten por puntos opuestos lo mueve en círculos dentro del mismo espacio? Ése no navegó mucho, sino que lo han zarandeado mucho.
. Y es que si, tal como el de los pasados, se le pudiera poner delante a cada cual el número de sus años futuros, ¡cómo temblarían al ver que les quedaban pocos, cómo mirarían por ellos! Como que es fácil administrar lo positivo aunque sea escaso; hay que guardar con mayor cuidado aquello que no sabes cuándo habrá de faltarte.
Nadie te restituirá esos años, nadie de nuevo te devolverá tu propia persona. Irá por donde antes solía la vida, sin echar atrás o retener su carrera; no armará jaleo ninguno, no te dará aviso ninguno de su velocidad: se deslizará callada.¿Qué pasará? Tú estás atareado, la vida se apresura; llegará entretanto la muerte, para la cual, lo quieras o no, habrás de tener tiempo de sobra.

Los días sólo están presentes uno a uno y divididos en momentos; en cambio todos los días del tiempo pasado, no más deis la orden, se presentarán juntos, se dejarán examinar y retener a tu albedrío, cosa que los atareados no tienen tiempo de hacer. Es propio de una mente tranquila y serena recorrer todas las etapas de su propia vida; los espíritus de los atareados, como puestos bajo un yugo, no pueden darse la vuelta y mirar atrás. Sus vidas se van, pues, a lo hondo y, así como no sirve de nada cualquier cosa que pese a todo eches dentro, si no hay debajo algo que lo recoja y retenga, así no importa nada el tiempo que se les quiera dar si no tiene donde asentarse: se escurre por unos espíritus rotos y agujereados . El tiempo presente es cortísimo, tanto que algunos creen que no es nada, toda vez que siempre está de camino, discurre y se acelera, deja de ser antes de llegar, y no se permite una parada tal como tampoco se la permiten el firmamento y los astros, cuyo paso siempre inquieto nunca permanece en un mismo sitio. De manera que a los atareados sólo les corresponde el tiempo presente, que es tan corto que no se puede agarrar, y ese mismo tiempo, puesto que están distraídos en tantas cosas, se les escamotea.
La holganza de algunos es atareada: en la casa de campo o en su cama, en medio de la soledad, aunque se hayan apartado de todos, se agobian a sí mismos. Su vida no se debe llamar holganza sino ocupada desidia.

En fin, ¿quieres saber hasta qué punto viven poco tiempo? Mira cuánto anhelan vivir largo tiempo. Ancianos decrépitos mendigan en sus oraciones el añadido de unos pocos años: simulan ser de menor edad de la que son; se halagan a sí mismos con mentiras, y se engañan tan a gusto como si a la vez le dieran el pego al destino. Ahora bien, cuando algún achaque les recuerda su mortalidad, mueren despavoridos, no como si salieran de la vida, sino como si los arrancaran de ella. Repiten a voces que han sido tontos por no haber vivido y que, si acaso escapan de aquella enfermedad, habrán de vivir en holganza. Piensan entonces cómo se han procurado tan en vano bienes de los que no gozarán, cómo ha resultado para nada todo su esfuerzo. En cambio para aquellos que llevan una vida lejos de todo negocio ¿cómo no va a ser dilatada? Nada de ella se delega, nada se dispersa acá y allá, nada de ahí se confía a la suerte, nada destruye la dejadez, nada se detrae con donaciones, nada es superfl uo: toda entera por así decirlo está rentando. Por poquita que sea abastece con sufi ciencia, y por eso, cuando a la sazón llegue el último día, el sabio no dudará en ir al encuentro de la muerte con paso decidido.


----------



## T-34 (29 Jun 2021)

Me decepciona que Il Capi no le recomiende Kistos de primerisimas.


----------



## Frazier (29 Jun 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Tú estás viviendo con la idea de que eres inmortal.
> Cuando digo que eres inmortal , en realidad no piensas que eres inmortal , pero no eres consciente de tu mortalidad.
> Si no eres consciente de tu mortalidad , en algún lugar piensas que eres inmortal...
> 
> ...



No, te aseguro de que soy muy consciente de mi mortalidad. Es algo que por desgracia la vida nos va mostrando cada cierto tiempo, y nunca es bonito. Sin embargo, también he visto lo que es vivir sin dinero y recursos por no haber hecho las cosas bien con el dinero que se tenía. No estoy hablando de mi, sino de personas cercanas y otras que eran solo conocidas. Lo que quiero decir con esto, es que aparte de vivir bien ahora, de alguna manera debemos proteger nuestro bienestar del futuro. Si mueres dentro de una semana, el dinero y la riqueza dejarán de tener significado y no habrá nada de lo que preocuparse. Sin embargo, quedarte sin dinero ni recursos estando todavía vivos es una enorme putada. Si te ocurre teniendo una cierta edad, es directamente un desastre. Quedarse en la calle tirado y recorrer comedores sociales no es plato de buen gusto, y por eso hagas lo que hagas, debe ser planeando las cosas e incluir los imprevistos. Precisamente esa es la palabra clave... imprevistos. No sabes cuando vas a morir, por lo que hay que proteger nuestros intereses mientras estemos todavía vivos. Somos mortales y debemos planear los días que tenemos de vida, aunque no sepamos cuando moriremos.


----------



## SrPurpuron (29 Jun 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Ya lo hago subnormal !
> 
> gastarme todo lo que he heredado mientras bailo sobre la tumba de quien me lo dejó .
> 
> Mientras tanto dedico mi tiempo de vida a lo que me da la gana



Pues a ver si no acabas pidiendo en la puerta de la iglesia.

Enviado desde mi SM-A125F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## charlie3 (29 Jun 2021)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> Precisamente acabo de otear un Renta4 en mi ciudad, me acercaré por ahí y abriré una cuenta como ud. Muchas gracias.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A125F mediante Tapatalk



R4 funciona bien, pero sus comisiones son algo elevadas.


----------



## charlie3 (29 Jun 2021)

Si tu dinero te sobrevive eres el más rico del cementerio. Si tu sobrevives a tu dinero serás el más pobre de la residencia.
Tu mismo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Jun 2021)

charlie3 dijo:


> Si tu dinero te sobrevive eres el más rico del cementerio. Si tu sobrevives a tu dinero serás el más pobre de la residencia.
> Tu mismo.



Si la esperanza de vida fuese la que dicen , no sería una pirámide demográfica sino un cuadrado. 

De los 450 mil muertos que hay cada año en España , una proporción muy considerable anda entre los 60 y los 70 .

Algunos mueren justo el día de su jubilación . Que dentro de lo malo, aunque no cobren ninguna pensión después de estar cotizando toda la vida, se ahorran la decrepitud, que no es poco.


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Jun 2021)

charlie3 dijo:


> Si tu dinero te sobrevive eres el más rico del cementerio. Si tu sobrevives a tu dinero serás el más pobre de la residencia.
> Tu mismo.



Lo que convierte a la vida en miserable es la forma de ser no el dinero disponible.


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Jun 2021)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> Pues a ver si no acabas pidiendo en la puerta de la iglesia.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A125F mediante Tapatalk



Os esclavizan por el miedo , igual que con el coronavirus . 

El miedo a la UCI y a la muerte os convierte en peleles fácilmente dominables.


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (29 Jun 2021)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> Estaba pensando invertir entre dos mil y dos mil trescientos euros para empezar. Tengo pensado ir a una gestoria o asesor financiero.
> 
> Vaya por delante que no tengo demasiada idea en esto de inversiones, pero necesito empezar para generar rendimientos pues me gustaría poder dar la entrada a un piso en el futuro.
> 
> ...



¿Y por qué no te arreglas la cocina?


----------



## Kriegsmarine (29 Jun 2021)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> Estaba pensando invertir entre dos mil y dos mil trescientos euros para empezar. Tengo pensado ir a una gestoria o asesor financiero.
> 
> Vaya por delante que no tengo demasiada idea en esto de inversiones, pero necesito empezar para generar rendimientos pues me gustaría poder dar la entrada a un piso en el futuro.
> 
> ...



Mira, te voy a decir lo que yo he empezado a hacer por si te puede servir de ayuda. Que por supuesto puedo (seguramente) estar equivocado, pero es un inicio:
Después de empezar a leer varios libros, pensé que la mejor solución para mí es algo a largo plazo (bueno en verdad no es para mí, sino para dejarles algo a mis peques).
Yo le metia 50e en su cuenta mensualmente pero tenía claro que eso no era lo mejor, así que empecé a leer y a plantearme cosas.
Hoy, le tengo abierto dos fondos: uno variable en S&P 500 y otro fijo....Cuando lo abrí, metí 2000 en el variable y 500 en el fijo (cantidad parecida a la que tú dices y mensualmente meto 40 en el variable y 10 en el fijo.
Hoy en día tengo un beneficio del 10%, pero es algo en lo que no me fijo, ya que mi idea es tenerlos abierto 30-40 años (evidentemente eso dependerá también de ellos ya que por ese tiempo si sigo vivo seré ya un anciano), y que el interés compuesto suba algo esas ganancias. Si cada 10 años consigo una rentabilidad del 5-7% ya es una cifra muy superior a lo que hoy da su cuenta.
Pero lo dicho, yo seguiré leyendo y estudiando para buscar opciones que apoyen a esto que estoy haciendo, que repito, lo mismo es una cagada y cualquier entendido me dice que lo estoy haciendo mal.
PD: Está "estrategia" la sigue cada uno de los peques, así que cuando te digo que tengo abierto dos fondos, es dos por cada peque.
Un saludo y suerte.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## SrPurpuron (29 Jun 2021)

Kriegsmarine dijo:


> Mira, te voy a decir lo que yo he empezado a hacer por si te puede servir de ayuda. Que por supuesto puedo (seguramente) estar equivocado, pero es un inicio:
> Después de empezar a leer varios libros, pensé que la mejor solución para mí es algo a largo plazo (bueno en verdad no es para mí, sino para dejarles algo a mis peques).
> Yo le metia 50e en su cuenta mensualmente pero tenía claro que eso no era lo mejor, así que empecé a leer y a plantearme cosas.
> Hoy, le tengo abierto dos fondos: uno variable en S&P 500 y otro fijo....Cuando lo abrí, metí 2000 en el variable y 500 en el fijo (cantidad parecida a la que tú dices y mensualmente meto 40 en el variable y 10 en el fijo.
> ...



Gracias, yo no tengo hijos ni pienso tenerlos, la idea que más me ha convencido es la de invertir en un fondo o en un depósito ya sea de aquí a cinco o diez años poder empezar a comprarme un piso, quizás en algo más consiguiese pagarlo. Pero tu idea me parece igual de respetable.

Enviado desde mi SM-A125F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## SrPurpuron (29 Jun 2021)

emos_sio_engañás dijo:


> ¿Y por qué no te arreglas la cocina?



Cuando abras el twitch.

Enviado desde mi SM-A125F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## dcisneros (29 Jun 2021)

Lo de siempre: putas y coca.

Por dos mil eurillos, lo mejor es entregarse al hedonismo.


----------



## javiwell (29 Jun 2021)

¿Cuanto tiempo estás dispuesto a esperar para ganar un poco de dinero?

¿Estarias dispuesto a irte a la tumba con el dinero invertido y percibir solo dividendos?

¿Tienes pensado ir metiendo más cantidades o son sólo los 2000?

¿Arriesgarias a ver si doblas en poco tiempo?

¿Un electrodoméstico nuevo de clase energética A+ podría darte mejor rentabilidad que un activo financiero seguro?

Como orientación en etf de bolsa a 15 años cuenta con sacar un 3 por cien anual fácilmente salvo que entres en un momento malísimo con todo.


----------



## Elena Sainz (29 Jun 2021)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> Estaba pensando invertir entre dos mil y dos mil trescientos euros para empezar. Tengo pensado ir a una gestoria o asesor financiero.
> 
> Vaya por delante que no tengo demasiada idea en esto de inversiones, pero necesito empezar para generar rendimientos pues me gustaría poder dar la entrada a un piso en el futuro.
> 
> ...



Si quieres jugártela a acciones individuales y no te vas a rajar cuando vengan caídas, en España tienes a *ACS* de Florentino a 22,5Xeuros y en Alemania tienes a *Bayer* en los 51,XX euros. En UK tienes la tabaquera *BATS* a 28,XXlibras repartiendo trimestralmente dividendo sin retención en origen dando un 7,X% (grax a/a )

Para meterte en ACS tienes que fiarte de Florentino. Bayer tiene unos asuntillos pendientes de resolver aun varios años después de la compra de Monsanto. Con BATS tienes que confiar en que se sigan vendiendo cigarrillos mientras aumentan las regulaciones y las prohibiciones y los impuestos y los fumadores se van pasando al vapeo o tabaco de calentar o de masticar.

Pero te vas a divertir con tus dosmilypico euros mas que si los metes a un índice. Y si aciertas con la que compres lo mismo triunfas.

(Yo llevo las tres, entre otras)


----------



## Don Pascual (29 Jun 2021)

En yerba. Un mercado al alza.


----------



## SrPurpuron (29 Jun 2021)

*¿Cuanto tiempo estás dispuesto a esperar para ganar un poco de dinero?*

Dependiendo, estoy dispuesto a esperar seis meses y si no, seis más si no metería más, no lo sé.

*¿Estarias dispuesto a irte a la tumba con el dinero invertido y percibir solo dividendos?*

Tan pronto quieres que me muera?

*¿Tienes pensado ir metiendo más cantidades o son sólo los 2000?*

Iría metiendo más cantidades en cuanto la cosa tirase.

*¿Arriesgarias a ver si doblas en poco tiempo?*

No soy ansioso, mi proyecto es a largo plazo.

*¿Un electrodoméstico nuevo de clase energética A+ podría darte mejor rentabilidad que un activo financiero seguro?*

Ni idea.

*Como orientación en etf de bolsa a 15 años cuenta con sacar un 3 por cien anual fácilmente salvo que entres en un momento malísimo con todo.*

Para mí sería más de lo que espero realmente. 





Enviado desde mi SM-A125F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## SrPurpuron (29 Jun 2021)

Elena Sainz dijo:


> Si quieres jugártela a acciones individuales y no te vas a rajar cuando vengan caídas, en España tienes a *ACS* de Florentino a 22,5Xeuros y en Alemania tienes a *Bayer* en los 51,XX euros. En UK tienes la tabaquera *BATS* a 28,XXlibras repartiendo trimestralmente dividendo sin retención en origen dando un 7,X% (grax a/a )
> 
> Para meterte en ACS tienes que fiarte de Florentino. Bayer tiene unos asuntillos pendientes de resolver aun varios años después de la compra de Monsanto. Con BATS tienes que confiar en que se sigan vendiendo cigarrillos mientras aumentan las regulaciones y las prohibiciones y los impuestos y los fumadores se van pasando al vapeo o tabaco de calentar o de masticar.
> 
> Pero te vas a divertir con tus dosmilypico euros mas que si los metes a un índice. Y si aciertas con la que compres lo mismo triunfas.



Te agradezco el comentario, pero prefiero divertirme con otras cosas más terrenales.

Enviado desde mi SM-A125F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Elena Sainz (29 Jun 2021)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> Te agradezco el comentario, pero prefiero divertirme con otras cosas más terrenales.



Me lo imaginaba. Si no te quieres complicar la existencia y para esa modesta cantidad puede ser buena idea utilizar fondos indexados con un intermediario de bajas comisiones como Indexa Capital. 

En este foro han hablado largo y tendido sobre Indexa y otros similares, por si quieres buscar.


----------



## arriba/abajo (29 Jun 2021)

T-34 dijo:


> Me decepciona que Il Capi no le recomiende Kistos de primerisimas.




Ya lo hice!!!

No de primeras eso sí. Pero joder es que andaba muy perdido, me daba algo de pena

Pero vamos esos 2000 en kistos y a campeonar

Y LO SABES!!!


----------



## Galvani (30 Jun 2021)

Cartera indexada de Myinvestor es lo más sencillo.


----------



## Elena Sainz (30 Jun 2021)

Cobras los dividendos de empresas con sede fiscal en UK sin retención en origen, efectivamente. Pero la compra te sale un poco mas cara al estar gravada por el Stamp Duty "impuesto de la reina" (0,5%).


----------



## Misosofos (30 Jun 2021)

Oro y plata es una inversión cuando tienes 20k de sobra, después de haber invertido 4M.


----------



## maxkuiper (30 Jun 2021)

Bitcoños.

Todo o nada


----------



## ElMayoL (30 Jun 2021)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Pueden cerrar el hilo.
> Es más, para cantidades de dinero bajas ( entiéndase por debajo de 100k€) yo es que ni me miraría el tema acciones porque por muy muy bueno que seas seleccionandolas ( que te aseguro que no es nada fácil ), el diferencial de rentabilidad que le sacarías con respecto al msci world sería un 5-7-9% a todo meter, y eso en 1000€ pues representa 50-90€ extra currandoselo como un desgraciado y encima con riesgo de fallar.
> 
> MSCI world y a dormir, vas metiendo lo que puedas cada mes o cada trimestre o cada año y a dormir.



Eso hago yo pero en el SP500


----------



## javiwell (1 Jul 2021)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> *¿Cuanto tiempo estás dispuesto a esperar para ganar un poco de dinero?*
> 
> Dependiendo, estoy dispuesto a esperar seis meses y si no, seis más si no metería más, no lo sé.
> 
> ...



Lo de la tumba lo digo por si te planteas no retirar el dinero y solo percibir un pequeños dividendo anual durante mucho tiempo, que te deseo larga vida vamos.

Si es para sacarlo en un año, mejor no arriesgues, podrías estar 5 años en pérdida hasta recuperar lo invertido, la bolsa es así de cabrona.

Muchas veces una mejora en algún electrodoméstico o en un aislamiento térmico puede ofrecer mucho mayor rendimiento económico con esas cantidades. Por ejemplo renovando una vieja caldera.


----------



## Barracuda (1 Jul 2021)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> Estaba pensando invertir entre dos mil y dos mil trescientos euros para empezar. Tengo pensado ir a una gestoria o asesor financiero.
> 
> Vaya por delante que no tengo demasiada idea en esto de inversiones, pero necesito empezar para generar rendimientos pues me gustaría poder dar la entrada a un piso en el futuro.
> 
> ...



Compra muñecas antiguas y material para restaurar y te pagas la pensión

De nada!


----------



## davitin (1 Jul 2021)

Bitcoin o plata.


----------



## SrPurpuron (2 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Lo de la tumba lo digo por si te planteas no retirar el dinero y solo percibir un pequeños dividendo anual durante mucho tiempo, que te deseo larga vida vamos.
> 
> Si es para sacarlo en un año, mejor no arriesgues, podrías estar 5 años en pérdida hasta recuperar lo invertido, la bolsa es así de cabrona.
> 
> Muchas veces una mejora en algún electrodoméstico o en un aislamiento térmico puede ofrecer mucho mayor rendimiento económico con esas cantidades. Por ejemplo renovando una vieja caldera.



Es para retirar en cinco o diez años, en resumen, como dijo alguien más arriba, para ir llenando el cerdito de la hucha, con vistas a adquirir un inmueble.

Enviado desde mi SM-A125F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## QuietAchiever (2 Jul 2021)

Mete tus dos mil euros en un fondo de los que te ofrece tu banco y no te compliques más la vida.
De todas formas, no es así como lograrás pagar la entrada de un piso; tu dinero, con suerte y algo de riesgo, te puede llegar a dar un 6% anual, y ese capital nunca va a crecer para llegar a ser la entrada de un piso. Mejor trabaja y no gastes.


----------



## javiwell (2 Jul 2021)

Si la finalidad es la entrada de un piso no arriesgues en la bolsa. Ya que intentando poner la entrada un añito antes puedes acabar teniendo para la entrada 5 años mas tarde, y son 5 años sin capitalizar hipoteca.

Yo lo metería en un fondo de inversión clasificado como conservador, simplemente para no tenerlo en la cuenta corriente con la tentación en la mano todos los días. Al separarlos, psicológicamente no lo gastas.

Puedes esperar una rentabilidad del 0,2 por cien al año o así pero eso es lo de menos.

Lo importante es acumular rápido la pasta con ahorro duro y poner la entrada cuanto antes, así es como te capitalizaras más pronto.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (2 Jul 2021)

Imagino que es broma


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Jul 2021)

cuantos millonarios viven como miserables !!!!! 

cuanta gente muere dejando enormes fortunas que no han tenido tiempo a gastar mientras su vida la pasaron trabajando. 

Alguna gente es tan estúpida para creer que vive en un enorme chalet cuando realmente se pasa su vida en el infierno para conseguir pasta para pagarlo. 
Al chalet solo va a dormir y usa una pequeña salita donde tiene la tele y el pc.


----------



## Elena Sainz (2 Jul 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> cuantos millonarios viven como miserables !!!!!
> 
> cuanta gente muere dejando enormes fortunas que no han tenido tiempo a gastar mientras su vida la pasaron trabajando.
> 
> ...



Ataraxio, cada vez desvarías mas en tus mensajes. La mayoría de la gente que lee y escribe por aquí ni somos millonarios, ni pringamos en infiernos para pagar enormes chalets ni vivimos como miserables.

Este es el subforo de *Bolsa e Inversiones de burbuja.info*. La mayoría de la gente que lee y escribe por aquí tiene la inquietud de ahorrar dentro de sus mayores o menores posibilidades para sacarle mas o menos rentabilidad a su ahorro asumiendo mas o menos riesgo.

Alguno de los que andamos por aquí seguramente nos quitamos de gastar en mierdas que no nos aportan gran cosa - lo que nos aporta o no nos aporta depende de cada cual- para ahorrar un poco mas para poder invertir un poco mas, y seguramente lo hacemos por forma de ser, por educación recibida o por hobby.

El OP solo quiere ideas para poner a trabajar sus dos mil euros pensando que lo mas probable es que mañana y dentro de cinco o diez años seguirá vivo. De disfrutar el presente y todo el camino que tenga por delante ya se estará ocupando por otro lado.


----------



## SrPurpuron (2 Jul 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Si la finalidad es la entrada de un piso no arriesgues en la bolsa. Ya que intentando poner la entrada un añito antes puedes acabar teniendo para la entrada 5 años mas tarde, y son 5 años sin capitalizar hipoteca.
> 
> Yo lo metería en un fondo de inversión clasificado como conservador, simplemente para no tenerlo en la cuenta corriente con la tentación en la mano todos los días. Al separarlos, psicológicamente no lo gastas.
> 
> ...



Es lo que tengo pensado hacer.

Enviado desde mi SM-A125F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## SrPurpuron (2 Jul 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> cuantos millonarios viven como miserables !!!!!
> 
> cuanta gente muere dejando enormes fortunas que no han tenido tiempo a gastar mientras su vida la pasaron trabajando.
> 
> ...



Tu vives como Dios sin dar palo al agua y te permites dar lecciones.

Enviado desde mi SM-A125F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## SrPurpuron (2 Jul 2021)

Que vale, que ya ha quedado claro joder, leerse bien el hilo y sus respuestas, por favor.

Enviado desde mi SM-A125F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (2 Jul 2021)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> Foro de mierda lleno de trols y fantasmas. Ya sabía yo que aquí la gente seria escaseaba, no me dejaría aconsejar ni aunque me estuviesen apuntando a la cabeza aquí.
> 
> Agradezco las respuestas sinceras, a los demás que os la pique un pollo, hijos de puta y ahora si queréis me metéis en el ignore que me come los cojones por debajo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A125F mediante Tapatalk



Fondo Baelo Patrimonio

Cada mes aportas unos cientos

HIJODEPVTA


----------



## Frazier (2 Jul 2021)

En otro hilo que también hablaba de lo mismo que este, y había buenos comentarios de un forero que controlaba bastante llamado Damnit o algo así, puso una guía para novatos en PDF y la tengo pendiente de leer. Por lo que decía, puede servir para empezar a entender muchas cosas sobre inversiones (está en inglés). El enlace es este. Hay que dar un correo y te envían la guía, pero por lo visto es de casi de obligada lectura según decían en el otro hilo:

Getting Started Guide | SimplyFI


----------



## Akela 14 (27 Jul 2021)

Hola a todos, he seguido este hilo y otros de temática parecida.

Vivo en un pequeño municipio en el que sólo hay oficinas de BBVA (es donde tengo la cuenta), Santander, la Caixa y Unicaja. 

Hace poco me he acercado a una capital de provincia cercana a una oficina de Renta 4 a informarme , el chico que me ha atendido me ha explicado muchas cosas.

Una de las cosas que se me han quedado es que los fondos bajan, por ejemplo, me dijo que cuando la crisis de 2008 el índice S&P 500 tardó cinco años en recuperarse, y que va a haber bajadas, si no es por la Covid, será por otro motivo.

Me comentó que con un perfil como el mío, muy cauteloso, lo mejor es abrir un fondo con poca cantidad, digamos 3.000 - 5.000 euros e ir aportando todos los meses 150-200 euros y dejar el grueso de los ahorros en la cuenta normal del banco, aunque no produzcan nada en una cuenta de ahorro convencional.

¿Qué os parece?


----------



## asiqué (27 Jul 2021)

invierte 500 € en comprar comida no perecedera. El resto gastalo en pequeñas cosas utiles faciles de intercambiar, mecheros, pilas, navajas multiuso, quiza algo de tabaco…


----------



## Seronoser (27 Jul 2021)

Un inversor con planes de pensiones de renta fija perderá el 20% en 10 años


----------



## castolo (29 Jul 2021)

Todo a Navios Maritime Partners (NMM), de cabeza.


----------



## SolyCalma (29 Jul 2021)

Yo te recomiendo que de esos 2000 dediques 1000 para maría y otros 1000 para una play 5 y una tele potente en el salón con barrra de sonido, más que nada para que tengas el salón de donde estás ahora de puta madre y sobrelleves que no vas a comprarte un piso en la vida.


----------



## Porestar (29 Jul 2021)

Ignorante, sin sentido del humor y maleducado...


----------



## vanderwilde (29 Jul 2021)

No te metas en terrenos pantanosos. Lo mejor es que no se quiere jugar la cabeza, solo un dedo.

Yo tengo para invertir, pero como no tengo ni idea, ni lo intento, ni pregunto, y mucho menos me fio de nadie. No vaya a ningún asesor a decirle que tiene dinero. Ni a un asesor ni a nadie.

No pregunte a nadie. Lea, mire, y saque sus propias conclusiones.


----------



## SPQR (2 Sep 2021)

Como ya te han dicho, 2.000 eypos es poco para fondos o bolsa.

Yo personalmente -y mas ante la inflación que viene- lo invertiria en MPs. Una onza de horo en moneda y lo que sobre en Plata amonedada.

En 10 años -o en 5- hablamos, pero yo diría que habrás mantenido de sobra el valor de esos 2k y seguramente "valdrán" mucho más que ahora en papelitos FIAT de esos. Tampoco estaría mal que una parte lo invirtieras en buenos libros de cultura financiera, osease en tu persona.




El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> En horoh....ah no espera....o sí....dicen que en 2030 con 1/2 población mundial enterrada, la oz. llegara a records nunca vistos....2087,52 $....



Los MPs llevan 5.000 años de historia de la humanidad ( y seguramente más) teniendo valor. Por algo navegaban los fenicios hasta iberia para conseguir mineral de plata. Pero bueno, que ahora lo que se lleva son las cristoh y los metaleros son tós unos payasos paletos atrasados. Lo he leído en hinternec, en forocanis más concretamente.

En 2030 hablamos, si no hemos palmado ya, pero yo apostaría a que una honza de horo habrá mantenido su valor con seguridad, y muy probablemente habrá ganado algo de valor. Eso ya es bastante, me parece.


----------



## hortera (2 Sep 2021)

Pasa de acciones, con esa cantidad te va a dar una miseria, mira videos de criptos y metele a una y que sea lo que Dios quiera


----------



## SPQR (2 Sep 2021)

Esta claro que ante un MadMax en ciernes, hay que dejarse de fondos e invertir en bienes tangibles y plomo amunicionado.

El problema del generador que has puesto es que es a gasolina, y la gasolina no dura mucho almacenada. Mejor un generador diesel viejuno que puedas alimentar con aceite de fritanga, llegado el caso.

Pero nos hemos desviado del tema del hilo, que es la himbersión y no el prepping.



paraisofiscal dijo:


> Buena cifra para invertir en un generador eléctrico, por si algún día hay apagón.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 762021


----------



## brent (2 Sep 2021)

Invierte en Montan un micronegocio de enseñar a gente a invertir en bolsa, a cambio de comisiones de brokers.


----------



## hortera (2 Sep 2021)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> Tu vives como Dios sin dar palo al agua y te permites dar lecciones.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A125F mediante Tapatalk



eso me parece, que Ataraxio no tiene problemas económicos y ve la vida desde su prisma, se puede vivir al día si eres funcionario, por ejemplo, pero si eres un currito de mierda tienes que ahorrar y vivir como un monje budista e invertir porque te pueden echar a la calle en cualquier crisis


----------



## Hastur (3 Sep 2021)

Coge esos 2K apúntate a un gimnasio, ponte un entrenador y vete 3-4 días por semana.

Al acabar el año el rendimiento que le vas a sacar a ese dinero supera cualquier otra inversión. Al tiempo.

Inviértelo en el mejor activo : Tu. Mas adelante cuando tengas pasta de verdad (y salud para disfrutarla) ya harás alguna inversión financiera.


----------



## Bernaldo (22 Nov 2021)

ni caso a lo que te dice este, empieza desde ya a construir algo de patrimonio en vez de gastar pasta en pavos que no te dicen nada que no puedas aprender gratuitamente en la hinternec

busca un buen activo y adquiere el buen hábito de hacer lo mismo con una proporción constante de lo que vayas ganando



Hastur dijo:


> Coge esos 2K apúntate a un gimnasio, ponte un entrenador y vete 3-4 días por semana.
> 
> Al acabar el año el rendimiento que le vas a sacar a ese dinero supera cualquier otra inversión. Al tiempo.
> 
> Inviértelo en el mejor activo : Tu. Mas adelante cuando tengas pasta de verdad (y salud para disfrutarla) ya harás alguna inversión financiera.


----------



## Bernaldo (22 Nov 2021)

hortera dijo:


> eso me parece, que Ataraxio no tiene problemas económicos y ve la vida desde su prisma, se puede vivir al día si eres funcionario, por ejemplo, pero si eres un currito de mierda tienes que ahorrar y vivir como un monje budista e invertir porque te pueden echar a la calle en cualquier crisis



así es, los que hemos tenido que abrirnos paso a fuerza de apretar dientes hemos de hacer eso


----------

